# LS & MS pump station



## RogerPeter (Aug 20, 2012)

I would like to model this, but I don't have a real good eye for photograph measurements. What would be some guesses of the size of this Ohio Pumphouse?

Ohio Pumphouse[/b]


----------



## RogerPeter (Aug 20, 2012)

I can't seem to link the photo from photobucket... and it erased my question, and now I can't delete the post? I wanted to post a photo of an LS&MS pump station, and ask about opinions on size...


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Roger

You might check out the following... (you can follow the path listed or just click the link below).

MLS menu bar >> Resources menu >> FAQ >> As a Standard Member how do I use the Rich-text/HTML Editor?[/b]


----------



## NYC Buff (Sep 21, 2008)

The LS&MS ( Lake Shore and Michigan Southern) was a wholly owned subsidiary of the NYC (New York Central). Try the New York Central System Historical Society P. O. Box 130, Gates Mills, Ohio 44040-0130 for information regarding this building. Also try http://www.nycdhs.org/ for information. I suspect that the pump house in question is between Buffalo and Cleveland probably near either Ashtabula or Conneaught, Ohio.

Hope this aids you in your search.

Respectfully,

NYC Buff


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

That is a neat little building. in fact it is probably not really that small but is dwarfed by the viaduct. I would guess the side facing the camera is probably 24 to 36 feet and the building is probably twice as long as that. For a model, I would size it to fit the space available. as long as the proportions are good it will look great!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Tops of windows are usually equal to the tops of doors. So top of the windows would be about 7' and you can work from there with some dividers.


----------



## RogerPeter (Aug 20, 2012)

I am actually building it using the plans for the sandhouse from gardenrailway magazine. I just shortened the length from the plans to have two windows per side instead of three. I built the first mockup with foamcore, and it proportionally looked great to me. So I constructed the walls from 1/8" plywood, windows & dividers from balsa, I am hand applying stone from a homedepot tile mosaic, stone lintals from another homedepot tile project, and the roof will be wood slate shingles. I need to post the photos, I am really happy with the looks so far. This building will not be for extended outdoor display, otherwise I Would have used styrene instead of the wood. Wood was what I had on hand. I need to mock up the smokestack, it will also be stone. I will take a piece of metal conduit that I can drop inside the smokestack, the conduit can then hold incense sticks so I can have a light fake smoke when people come to visit.


----------

